# Pooh - My layout doesn't work in practice



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that my tables are up and most of the table tops are down, I laid out my track design using some cardboard boxes as layovers for the mountains and was disappointed to find it doesn't really work in practice.

Here are pics of my original layout - drawings not exactly to scale:

HO layout - supposed to be on top of a mountain:









O Layout - supposed to run under the mtn at the back and come out on either side and in middle:









Overlay with HO on top of O









With the HO on top of the mountain and the O at the bottom, the HO covers 60-70% of the O track, pretty wasteful IMO. 

Since it doesn't really work in practice, my whole concept is out the window as well.

The figures I have are out of scale for the HO layout also so I will have to purchase buildings and figures if I stay with the HO.

I have to rethink my layout now and I could use some help if anyone were to be so kind.

I'm no longer sure if I want to keep the O track (I have buildings, cars and figures for the O and nothing for the HO) or go full out HO which is going to cost me a small fortune I think.

Pooh, very disappointed and confused 

Thanks for reading and offering any advice.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks to me it would work :thumbsup: but you are the Boss there so If you don't like it start over. I am new here :newbie: but I would go with all HO like you are thinking. HO seems to be popular with a lot of new and used stuff available. 
Just start building and it will come together. Maybe you are over thinking the whole thing. :stroke: My lay out started out completely flat with no plans for a upper level or Mountains. Man it just keeps growing daily.  Good luck I'm sure the Pros here will have a solution that might work for ya'! :thumbsup:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks CP - it looks right on paper because I think the track I used in AnyRail isn't the right track - If you look at the lower loops (left and right) for the HO track, they actually overlay down to the cross track of the O layout.

I'm sure I'm over thinking it. I tend to do that


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Not necessarily wasteful depending on your point of view - Consider the hidden part of the O layout as staging and put a few parallel tracks back there and you can have trains enter/leave the layout as they would in the real world. I don't see where it's a problem unless you really want continuous running.

Heck - I'd even have the back straight part of the HO layout inside tunnels and do the same staging trick with them as well. It's a good way to get a ton of RR action on a small layout.

If you're running DC, just put the hidden staging tracks each on their own block so you can turn them on/off.

Train #1 comes into town from the North, goes through town and exits to the South - enters the tunnel and disappears into staging track #1, turn ST#1 off and turn ST#2 on. Train #2 enters town from the south goes through town and goes out through the north, etc.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for advice and direction Scott.

I think I have it figured out...

I elongated the run of the HO which will run from the left side, around the top of the mtn and along the outside of the mtn. It will then cut back deep into a valley over a bridge (waterfall behind bridge, stream under bridge) through to the right side and curve towards the back duplicating the left side o the track with a circle.

For now, the main O line will run with 4 switches - 2 at the rear going under the mounting from left to right length wise across the table. 1 pair of switches will bring the track to the forefront just in front of the bridge running the HO from above and pass over the stream.

The other switch set will bring the train to the forefront and run parallel along the front of the layout.

I have it laid it out now kinda, and will be connecting the main O track and running the train hopefully within the next few days.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone - keep your fingers crossed.


----------

